# NARBC - Anaheim, Anaheim, CA-Sep 6-7. 2008



## spikethebest (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.narbc.com/

THIS IS PROBABLY THE MOST ANTISCIPATED EVENT OF THE YEAR. SINCE SAN DIEGO PROVED TO NOT BEING BIG AT ALL.... WE NOW KNOW THE KING OF ALL REPTILE EVENTS FOR SURE THIS ONE.

LAST YEAR I WENT TO THIS ONE, IT WAS A HUGE!!! 4 TIMES BIGGER THAN SAN DIEGO!!

I AM GOING ON THE 6TH, SATURDAY. MOST VENDERS RUN OUT OF ANIMALS BY SUNDAY, SO I GET THERE WHEN THEY OPEN ON SATURDAY!!

I WILL BE GOING AS WELL AS A LOT OF OTHER TF MEMBERS. 

LETS DO A CARPOOL TO SAVE GAS. I LIVE IN SANTA CLARITA, CA ZIP CODE 91354, I CAN DRIVE TO MEET PEOPLE. MY GIRL FRIEND LIVES IN GLENDALE ZIP CODE 91204, WHICH IS ON THE WAY. 

SO IF YOU WANT TO MEET IN EITHER CITY, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 21, 2008)

*RE: NARBC - Anahiem,Anahiem,CA-Sep 6-7. 2008*

Hi Cory, I am going but I have a truck with only two seats and its now full. So I will see you there on Saturday. I plan to be there when it opens. Last year I went on Sunday and they still had a lot of torts and turts but I am sure from talking with vendors that there was a much better selection on Saturday. I also went to several of the talks they had planned and found them quite interesting. To get to talk to breeders on a one to one and ask questions and see the slideshows they had set up was great.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 21, 2008)

*RE: NARBC - Anahiem,Anahiem,CA-Sep 6-7. 2008*

Thanks for replying Robyn. I'll see you there! Hopefully Josh will get so I can get my shirt finally...its only been about a year... and we still havent met up. its all good.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jul 23, 2008)

*RE: NARBC - Anahiem,Anahiem,CA-Sep 6-7. 2008*

Hey Cory,
I'll be there. Cant wait. I live in Huntington Beach, which is about 15 minutes from Anaheim. I dont think this will help too much with your carpool. Of course, I will take anyone that want to ride with me. I NEED MY SHIRT!
Cant wait too see you all there!!!!! I'm going on Saturday.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 23, 2008)

*RE: NARBC - Anahiem,Anahiem,CA-Sep 6-7. 2008*

thanks Eric! I'll see you there!


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 23, 2008)

*RE: NARBC - Anahiem,Anahiem,CA-Sep 6-7. 2008*

There is a list of vendors on the website link as well as the speaker schedule.


----------



## FGCinHB (Aug 3, 2008)

*RE: NARBC - Anahiem,Anahiem,CA-Sep 6-7. 2008*



sushisurf13 said:


> Hey Cory,
> I'll be there. Cant wait. I live in Huntington Beach, which is about 15 minutes from Anaheim. I dont think this will help too much with your carpool. Of course, I will take anyone that want to ride with me. I NEED MY SHIRT!
> Cant wait too see you all there!!!!! I'm going on Saturday.



I'm in Huntington Beach but I'm going on sunday as I have family commitments on saturday, If I can get out of it I'll contact you.


----------



## purpod (Aug 3, 2008)

Heck yeah, I'll be there! I'm leaving from Thousand Oaks, so if anyone needs a lift, I can add one more to my vehicle. Just send an email to [email protected] if you want that seat...

Also, will shirts be ready prior to Sat. the 6th for purchase? I'd like to get one if possible.

Cya'll there at the entrance on the 6th!
Purpod


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 4, 2008)

OK for those that are going on Saturday I think we need to set a time to meet and where to meet as this is a Big venue. I say Just outside the inside enterance doors would be a good place but what time does everybody want to meet?


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 4, 2008)

I am good with NOON 12PM. If you need help with directions, location, parking, or anything, I will be there EARLY!!! 

so please call me if you need help with anything!! 661-312-6311 or my girl friend's cell # 818-749-5812. we will be together, but sometimes my cell is lame.


----------



## Josh (Aug 4, 2008)

i have added this to my calendar. my girlfriend and i should be around noontime
also, depending on how long you plan to stay, you might want to consider parking at one of the hotels next door. they charge per hour but i think its still way cheaper than the $15 or $20 the convention center charges...


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Noon sounds good to me. I'll see you guys about noon then at the *inside* event doors. For those who have never been there are lots of doors that you can enter to go into the Convention center.
Then you go to the ticket booth. then you will enter the inside doors that actually take you into the show. That is were we will meet if that works for everybody-at noon.
We can meet face to face, take a few pics then get on with the show.


----------



## purpod (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey guys, sounds good to me! I'll be there early too, but can always walk around for a few until noon.

Any news on T-shirts?

Thanx guys; looking forward to meeting everyone ~
Purpod


----------



## evin (Aug 17, 2008)

wish i could go its like a 6 hour drive from here


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wish I could go, but it's tooo... far from Florida 

________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 18, 2008)

drgnfly2265 said:


> Wish I could go, but it's tooo... far from Florida
> 
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> ...



well you have plenty of shows in daytona, and the rest of florida. 

watch out! theres a hurricane your way right now!!

this is something i will never experience living in southern california. i will take earthquakes over hurricanes anyday!


----------



## purpod (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL, no doubt, Cory; I'll take a lil shaking over a hurricane anyday ~ It sounds as tho Faye has lost some speed, tho, so that's good!

Cya all at the Anaheim Convention Center!
Purpod

P.S. Have we ever heard anything about those TFO T's? Thx ~


----------



## sushisurf13 (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree, I will live with our earthquakes once in a while instead of multiple hurricanes per year. Can you imagine being evacuated/flooded EVERY YEAR! Not for me!
I'll see you all at the show!!!


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 19, 2008)

also with an earthquake, at least you know where all your stuff is. but with a hurricane, your stuff could be 30 miles in any direction and in a million pieces!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 19, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> also with an earthquake, at least you know where all your stuff is. but with a hurricane, your stuff could be 30 miles in any direction and in a million pieces!



Hurricanes at least give you lots of warning they are heading your way. With an earthquake, your taking a soothing drive along the freeway systems and suddenly you realize your not shaking with anticipation, but the whole world is....that's just before the overpass your driving under falls down upon you.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 19, 2008)

there really arent that many overpasses, and 3 million miles of roads, and a big one occurs once every 20 years.... ill take my chances rather than having false warnings, and be stuck in traffic getting out of town, just to find my home flooded in year after year after year...


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 19, 2008)

I think I would rather have either hurricanes or earthquakes to tornadoes myself. However, just like every place has it's own special beauty, you pay the cost in other ways...like the weather. Nice that nature gives us such wide varieties of things to enjoy.


----------



## purpod (Aug 20, 2008)

Well Jacqui, I have lived in So Cal or Nor Cal most of my life {40 + years} and I spent 5 years on the east coast; I'll take the rare Earthshakes that happen every so often here {with only 2 major quakes for all of those years} rather than the many hurricanes, t-storms and tornados that are on the east coast with growing frequency, lol.

And yeah, looking forward to meeting some peeps at the show 
Purpod


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 21, 2008)

ok this show is coming up soon.... can we get a headcount of who all is going... and lets confirm the time and place of the picture.

meeting place--- Inside the Event Doors
meeting time--- 12:00pm (NOON)

People going...

Saturday
Josh
spikethebest
101isthebest
Crazy1
sushisurf13
purpod
FGCinHB
anymore people??

Sunday
anyone?


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 21, 2008)

The meeting place is the inside event doors - as opposed to the outside entrance doors Correct?


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 21, 2008)

didnt you say this...

Noon sounds good to me. I'll see you guys about noon then at the inside event doors. For those who have never been there are lots of doors that you can enter to go into the Convention center.
Then you go to the ticket booth. then you will enter the inside doors that actually take you into the show. That is were we will meet if that works for everybody-at noon.


i dont care where we meet, i just want it to be known and clear to everyone.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, Cory I did say that but I was making a point. As you said there are lots of outside entrance doors. So now your post #26 made it very clear. Thank you. Just don't want to miss anybody on a technicality


----------



## purpod (Aug 23, 2008)

Count this Purpod Peep 'in'! I'll actually be cruising around the vendors earlier, so if you see a tall, old purpod-haired femur, that'll be me. I'll meetcha all at the interior dorrs at noon as scheduled! Looking forward to this ~

 Purpod


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2008)

hey guys. i am definitely planning on going to this saturday afternoon and i look forward to meeting you all! i will be wearing my TFO t-shirt (and yes cory, i will have yours as well). it'd be nice to have some TFO business cards or stickers printed up too but it may be too late for that...


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 26, 2008)

niiiice. i can print up some nice flyers, or cards. you email me the design and i'll print it for you.


----------



## agiletorts (Sep 5, 2008)

Dang I thought I'd be able to go this weekend but something came up. Have fun you guys and please post some pictures.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Agiletorts, sorry you won't be able to make it. I'm sure pics won't be a problem


----------

